# Rbt July Meeting



## Hubert (17/7/12)

Hey brewers, 

Well, the month has flown by and it is almost time for another meet. This month we are fortunate enough to be meeting at The Townsville Brewery as the usual place is being used for the soccer club. 

As always, bring along a brew or two to share, $5 to cover costs and make sure you have a safe and legal way of getting home. This month there will be a talk on a food and beer matched dinner had by a couple of RBTers on their special day. Want to know what beer goes with wedding cake?? Then come along. 

So, Saturday 28 July @ 2pm at The Townsville Brewery. Make sure you RSVP to [email protected] by Friday 27th July so the Brewery knows how many to expect. 

See you there,

H.


----------



## Hubert (23/7/12)

Quick reminder of the RBT meet this Saturday, 2pm @ The Townsville Brewery. 

Make sure you RSVP to [email protected] so they can make sure we have enough room. 

Don't forget to bring some beers to share/taste and $5 to cover costs..

H.


----------

